# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Reyfran's Workbook

## reyfran

*REYFRAN'S WORKBOOK*

Hello! My name i Reynaldi Francois. I've been learning lucid dreaming for a year, but it was unfocused, until now. Now i am running an indonesian blog about lucid dreaming. My last lucid dream was 3 days ago. It was a DILD. maybe it occurred because i do self hypnosis, or maybe because of KingYoshi's ADA. 

Tonight, i will try the WILD+DEILD technique. In my next lucid dream, i want to make a portal/fly to a beach. Then, i would swim there, with my imaginary friends.

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! 

Looking forward to reading about your dreams  :smiley:  Any questions you might have you just go ahead and ask, I'll try to answer them as quickly as possible.

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## reyfran

hello! My plans didn't work really well because i slept later than the usual.

usually i sleep at 10 PM - 5 AM, but yesterday i slept at 12 PM - 7 AM  ::D: D
my questions are : 1. If we sleep late, are our chances of lucidity getting bigger? because we are so sleppy, so we can do WILD better.
2. i can't remember my dreams last night. Why does it occur? oh, and, when we sleep late, why do we sleep longer than usual?

thanks.

----------


## Matte87

1: Well, if you have a sleeping schedule that don't change much, your body will be used to wake up during a certain time. You'll have more dreams if you continue on sleeping after that time, same goes for the amount of sleep.

2: Sometimes not even the best recalls their dreams  :smiley:  Don't worry, just try to remember and you'll be fine. The longer you sleep the more time you spend in REM. REM is the part of the dream cycle that you dream in. After 7½ hours you spend most of your time in REM, in the beginning of sleep up until around 4½ hours you barely spend any time in REM at all.

----------


## reyfran

I'm already in vacation so I bet my sleeping schedule will be random. 

Last night I wanted to sleep as usual, so I slept at 9/10 - 7
I remembered 2 dreams. But I didn't write the second dream immediately, so I forgot the second dream. 

I don't know why but lately my recall doesn't show its progress. It's getting worse. I was thinking to get some lucid dreaming pills after vacation. But why can't I remember my dreams? Usually I can remember 2 dreams clearly.. But now it's just blurry. Should I eat bananas or apples before bed? 

Last night's DEILD didn't work.. As usual. I always fail on keeping my body awake. I tried visualizing me standing on top of a mountain. But somehow I get distracted. Then, I tried counting from 100 to one, but I got distracted, sobi fell asleep with my mind sleeping.. Can you please tell me how to keep my kind awake? I can't fall asleep that fast because i used to wake up with alarms, and when I tried DEILD.. I become filly alert. It takes 30 minutes-ish to make me fall asleep.

PS: the first dream that I can remember happens after 1-2 hours of sleeping. I woke up at 11-ish and I remember I have a dream. Which makes me curious because usually the first 4 hours are meant for deep sleep.

----------


## reyfran

yesterday i tried DEILD with multiple auto-turn off alarm. But i cant do wild..

----------


## Matte87

Sometimes your recall gets worse for seemingly no reason at all. Don't worry! If you stress about it and force yourself to recall things you'll only make it worse. Stress kills recall  :smiley:  

Perhaps you should focus more on MILD/DILD? I can't tell you more than the basics and I'm not a WILD/DEILD'er myself. You have to try and try until you find a way that works for you.

----------

